# Home made mortise jig



## RBMJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone have a good home made mortise jig? I'm looking for a good design.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Robert. Woodcraft has an excellent deal on the Jessem Zip Slot mortiser.


----------

